
Goto and the folly of dogma - gustavo_duarte
https://manybutfinite.com/post/goto-and-the-folly-of-dogma/
======
eesmith
What good references on programming style assert this dogma?

Because it looks like a caricature of the topic, somewhat like how some Agile
people incorrectly argue about how first there was waterfall and then came the
Agile manifesto.

Just because a lot of people learned crap habits fourth-hand, doesn't make it
a dogma. Dogma - real dogma - must be come from authority.

McConnell's "Code Complete", from 1993, has a checklist of "Unusual control
structures" on p366 of my copy. This is much closer to what the real dogma of
goto looks like:

[] Are gotos used only as a last resource, and then only to make code more
readable and maintainable?

[] If a goto is used for the sake of efficiency, has the gain in efficiency
been measured and documented?

[] Are gotos limited to one label per routine?

[] Do all gotos go forward, not backward?

[] Are all goto labels used?

Most of the CPython examples fit these criteria. I don't have experience with
the other projects. My own use of goto also fits this form.

------
yipopov
Another example of this idiocy is the lack of goto in WebAssembly

